# Oil Based Deck Stain Sprayer options



## mebadwow (Sep 6, 2016)

Bought Flood CW-uv5 deck stain and the pump sprayer I tried using could not spray the stain correctly. Is there a sprayer that you would recommend? Or would I be best off at trying to thin it a little instead


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

When you say "correctly"...what do you mean?


----------



## mebadwow (Sep 6, 2016)

Robie said:


> When you say "correctly"...what do you mean?


Sorry I meant that it didn't mist at all for a proper coverage. It came out as a "stream" and was just a mess


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

On most sprayers I've used, the tip can be tightened or loosened to create a fan or a stream.


----------



## mebadwow (Sep 6, 2016)

Robie said:


> On most sprayers I've used, the tip can be tightened or loosened to create a fan or a stream.


Yes I tried that and it came out the exact same way, even swapping to the flat tip. Not sure if this stain is just too thick for this sprayer. Wondering if I need to thin it or use a electric sprayer


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

mebadwow said:


> Yes I tried that and it came out the exact same way, even swapping to the flat tip. Not sure if this stain is just too thick for this sprayer. Wondering if I need to thin it or use a electric sprayer


From their website....



> Application Options
> Synthetic brush
> Roller
> Airless sprayer


A pump sprayer is not the same as an airless sprayer.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

None of them will do solid stain worth a flip. A sprayer that is for semi-transparent stain is what you're looking for, and you can thin the stain as well to make it easier.

I've back brushed with a push broom before. Back brushing or back rolling will improve your results a lot.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

hdavis said:


> None of them will do solid stain worth a flip. A sprayer that is for semi-transparent stain is what you're looking for, and you can thin the stain as well to make it easier.
> 
> I've back brushed with a push broom before. Back brushing or back rolling will improve your results a lot.


They have already thinned with Penetrol, so I guess adding more wouldn't hurt....much....maybe....:laughing:


----------



## mebadwow (Sep 6, 2016)

hdavis said:


> None of them will do solid stain worth a flip. A sprayer that is for semi-transparent stain is what you're looking for, and you can thin the stain as well to make it easier.
> 
> I've back brushed with a push broom before. Back brushing or back rolling will improve your results a lot.


So would a Wagner HVLP Paint station or the Flexio 590 be sufficient?


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

If it isn't too large of an area, just roll it. No over spray issues.


----------



## mebadwow (Sep 6, 2016)

hdavis said:


> If it isn't too large of an area, just roll it. No over spray issues.


It's a double level deck


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

mebadwow said:


> So would a Wagner HVLP Paint station or the Flexio 590 be sufficient?


Never used either, so I couldn't say. Any of the bigger airless sprayers will definitely work. The Flexio appears to be capable of 8 gallons an hour, but comes with a 1 1/2 quart cup. That may work, but it's a lot of filling...


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

> After spray application, backbrush or backroll to improve penetration and uniformity of coverage. Remember, Flood CWF-UV5 is not a surface coating. It protects by penetrating the wood surface.


...from the directions.

You're going to be rolling anyway...may as well just roll it to begin with.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 2, 2016)

You'll spend a lot of time masking, trying to control overspray and trying not to drag the line over wet paint using an airless sprayer. With decks I always recommend back rolling or back brushing anyways. This helps the paint penetrate and adhere to the substrate better.

You'd be amazed at how quickly you can brush and roll a deck with a 9" 3/8" nap roller.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Not all pump up sprayers are created equally. While a cheap one may not work, one of better quality might.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

